# Clavamox and Baytril combo?



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Can you give Clavamox and Baytril at the same time? Buddy seems to be losing his balance again. Last year he had a really bad ear infection and I tried several combos to get rid of it. The one that seemed to work best was Baytril and Amoxicillin. I don't currently have any Amoxicillin but I do have a bit of Clavamox that's still in powder form and not constituted. Is combining Baytril and Clavamox safe? Buddy is 3 years old, so I don't want to give him something too harsh his body can't handle.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm totally not a vet but here's what I just read about Clavamox; 

"Clavamox is a drug containing both Amoxicillin and Clavulanic acid. Clavulanic acid makes this compound effective against a wider variety of bacteria by stopping the mechanisms the bacteria has against Amoxicillin."

So basically, Clavamox is amoxicillin. 

and...

"[Clavamox] can be used simultaneously with Gentocin or Amikacin, or Baytril (enrofloxacin), or azithromycin."

I didn't go looking for dose information.


----------



## Miss_Rattie (Jul 5, 2016)

That's fine as a combo - one of my girls was very poorly recently and the vet recommended baytril and clavamox. The vet also said that they can have up to 20 mg/kg clavamox, which is way higher than I thought but it was needed at that dose for my girl as she had a bad secondary infection. I normally use clavamox at about 10 mg/kg but would increase to the max if needed.

My girl is 500 g and I gave her 1.5 ml of 5% baytril and the clavamox twice a day. 

I have also used clavamox with doxy with success. Just watch for diarrhea with the clavamox as it can cause upset stomachs.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bud is small. He only weighs about 365g, so I'll start with the lower dose and see if it helps at all. If he improves, but doesn't get to 100% I'll increase it. (I'll have to get more though since it's only good for two weeks after it's constituted)

It's also possible he's just old and/or has a PT, so this is just a stab in the dark hoping I can extend his life. But he's already passed his 3rd birthday so if I don't see any improvement after a week I'm just going to stop. I don't want to make him suffer any more then he has to in his final days.


----------

